# Lili and Lulu - The Love Bug Twins Knit



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

With Valentines Day just around the corner Lili and Lulu, the Love Bug Twins are headed out to "do the town". But, it is cold in Alberta and for that reason they have decided that sporting their slouchy hats is in order." What self-respecting gentleman can resist our charms?" they mused.
Love is in the air and the ladies are on the prowl.

This Love Bug pattern is available for 3.50 Cdn from my Ravelry, Craftsy and Etsy sites.

Paypal preferred but I will accept cheques or money orders if you PM me first.

Direct download:
http://ravelry.com/patterns/library/love-bug-twins---lili-and-lulu

Make a pair for your favourite Valentine .. this is an easy pattern and in Patons Grace it takes less than one ball of each Cardinal Red and Night Black.
Happy Knitting and Happy Valentines Day friends xo WS


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

They are really sweet!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

They are very sweet


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

Real cuties.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

they are so cute.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

They are so cute :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

So cute &#128158;


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

They are adorable, well past adorable!!


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Very cute. Well done.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Well Done Wendy & Congratulations! In achieving what you set out to do! Luv the "Love Bugs" &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#128158;&#128536;


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

They are too cute! Beautiful job!


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Darling little bugs!


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Extremely sweet!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

OOOOOOHHHHHHH! They are so cute!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Adorable!!


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Very cute


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

How delightful! So detailed


----------



## knitting4friends (Jan 10, 2012)

Beautiful! I wondered how I missed them on Jan 12th but I got a surprise call to work Jan 12 and 13th so was very tired. I try to look for you every day! Great work, Wendy.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

So adorable...well done!
:thumbup:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Double cuteness here!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

what a cute idea!


----------

